# Brahma's Egg Size, and Your Favorite Laying Hens



## MidnightsChickens (May 8, 2017)

I bet you guys have seen the viral giant chicken video. I've done research, and figured out the breed is a Brahma. I fell in love with these giants, are they good layers? Temperament? How big are the eggs compared to a regular store bought egg? What chickens do you recommend for dual purpose, although laying is more preferred? Thank you for your time.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I havnt seen any giant chicken video. The Brahmas I had wernt giants, just standard Light Brahmas and they are good sized birds, until you see them in full molt. Mine were friendly and the older hen would let me pick her up. She was protective of the other hen. Both became broody after the other. I put eggs under one of them and she hatched 3 out of 6 eggs. Their egg production is good.
Adult Brahmas lay large size eggs.
Dual purpose chickens could be any common standard size breed; Plymouth Rocks, Rhode Island Reds, Black Australorps, Orpingtons, Wyandotte's etc...even Sex Links as well as barnyard mixes.
For egg production it's White Leghorns and Sex Links.
I prefer Barred Rocks; steady, reliable, excellent large egg layers for the long haul.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!The Brahmas are an excellent breed.I have 3 now and usually keep a couple at all times.They have a very good temperament and are excellent layers with double yolks being common.Not sure about the meat,though,I can't eat my babies,even the roosters I don't want I can't eat.A lot of the "red hen" breeds are suppose to be good dual purpose birds.Do you have chickens now?If not,get the chickens first,keep them for awhile and then butcher them.You may find it's easier said than done.You get attached to the critters....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I heard even Brahma roos can get along.


----------



## MidnightsChickens (May 8, 2017)

Thank you guys, this really helped.


----------

